# Hemi Cudas... Who made these?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

About a dozen years ago I bought these hemi cudas but I cant remember who put them out. Anybody have a clue who made these?


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

Plymouth in 1971 lol

they are the johnny lightning thunder jets I think


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I forgot to mention, they take snap in standard afx chassis.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

They are JL/AW XTraction '71 Hemi Cuda bodies. I have the yellow one, and an orange one. I picked both of them up recently.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

vansmack2 said:


> They are JL/AW XTraction '71 Hemi Cuda bodies. I have the yellow one, and an orange one. I picked both of them up recently.


you say bodies, but these were sold as complete with chassis in pkg if my memory serves me well.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I also forgot to mention, I like em, especially the plumb crazy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Here are two more.......












There is at least one other w/ graphics in lime green, and several w/out the hemi graphics...solid white, black, chrome red.




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

hifisapi said:


> you say bodies, but these were sold as complete with chassis in pkg if my memory serves me well.


On EBAY people often sell them as body only. I know I got the yellow one as body only. I think I got the orange/black one pictured above as body only (just as the picture is labeled), but if not I sold off the AW chassis it came with since I put them on Tomy chassis.

Here are some of the other colors:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Most of the early versions seen here*

I have pictures of most of the 1st and second release.

JL 1971 Barracuda

-Paul


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> I have pictures of most of the 1st and second release.


Other than the Viper, there are some sweet rides in those two releases.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://www.jlcollector.net/cuda.html


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone else notice the white HEMI Graphics on the purple one don't match all the other ones on this page....the word Hemi is lower on the door and the slope angle is steeper and further forward... why ?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes, that purple one is definitely different. I did not notice before because I was not paying much attention to the graphics at that time. I also don't particularly like purple cars.

Here is another purple Johnny Lightning variation. It is the same as the one in the original post.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have the black one in pshoe's link... it's from a zillion years ago when JL/Playing Mantis first released the pullbacks. Pretty sure I found it in Walmart; it was the first one I bought when I was getting back into slot cars.

I also have a lime green one with a black vinyl roof that came as a 2011 (2010? can't remember now) Christmas ornament and was sold only at Target.

Probably another one or two down in the dungeon too...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I have the black one in pshoe's link... it's from a zillion years ago when JL/Playing Mantis first released the pullbacks. Pretty sure I found it in Walmart; it was the first one I bought when I was getting back into slot cars.
> 
> I also have a lime green one with a black vinyl roof that came as a 2011 (2010? can't remember now) Christmas ornament and was sold only at Target.
> 
> ...


does anyone have a link 2 all the pullback JL releases or body's ?? (pics if possible)

TY 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.glennmason.com/jlc/tjetspage1.html
http://www.virtualgarage.net/articles/AutoWorldSlotList.jhtml


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Bubba 123 said:


> does anyone have a link 2 all the pullback JL releases or body's ?? (pics if possible)
> 
> TY
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


 

See post eleven in this thread.....click link then scroll to bottom for main page link, then at bottom of main page you'll see drop down menu for ALL JL/AW push and slot cars....or at least the most I've ever seen in pics.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SCJ said:


> See post eleven in this thread.....click link then scroll to bottom for main page link, then at bottom of main page you'll see drop down menu for ALL JL/AW push and slot cars....or at least the most I've ever seen in pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly --

http://www.jlcollector.net/index2.html

Slot cars are by the bottom of the page


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Three of these in one auction are for sale on ebay now. There is a purple one with black hemi writing, a yellow with black hemi, and a green one no hemi writing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-JOHNNY-LI...231054198257?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35cbe745f1


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the Hemi Cuda's. That was one of JL's better offerings. Dave.


----------

